# Compatibility Problems



## jvance (Oct 18, 2012)

As I was building a community aquarium I attempted to range my fish in size and had cherry shrimp with a pleco for cleaning. When I bought my "big fish" (for my tank size) it appeared that all of my shrimp had simply disappeared. I assumed they were eaten, so I looked up if my new Bolivian Rams have an appetite for cherries. It was a pretty clear message that no matter what they will be decimated. 

Here's the kicker, I also bought a piece of bogwood with the Rams and upon removing it for cleaning a couple weeks later I discovered almost ALL (about 10) shrimp taking refuge underneath. 

So here is the problem: I am not extremely concerned about the shrimp since I had previously decided they were doomed. However, upon buying a floating plant (hornwort) the largest female of the shrimp group found somewhere safe to go. Upon watching her explore, I discovered she was pregnant. How do I go about handling this situation if I am fairly certain she and her eggs will be nothing but food in the end. Thanks for your time, please ask for any clarification if needed.

My tank
planted 20g Long with:
4 Guppies (all male)
10 Harlequin Tetras
2 Otocinclus macrospilus
1 Albino Longfin Bristlenose Pleco
2 Bolivian Rams (1 male and 1 female)


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you want, you could set up a small nursury tank to save the moma and babies. Anything from 1-5 gallons would work, fill it with moss and any plants you need to grow out, but don't want in your main tank. Add a (hopefully) matured filter, even a sponge filter would be fine, and you're good to go.

That's assuming you want to save the shrimp, if not, they make great fish treats, and hunting behavior is really cool to watch.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would setup a ten gallon for the shrimp colony. Its almost a certainty that the ones with the fish are indeed doomed.


----------



## jvance (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the good advice. Sadly this tank is my first so I am extremely ill-equipped to have a nursery tank. Plus I really love my Rams. It's sad to think I am letting my shrimp get devoured being one my first purchases, but nature runs its course and shrimp are plentiful in the aquarium world. 

If the shrimp have managed to hide this well for this long, shouldn't I assume they will continue to do so? I have also observed a larger shrimp less than an inch from a Ram and neither acted any differently, so is it also possible the Rams don't know or want to eat them? It seems absurd given how ecosystem works, but they don't seem to be hunters... yet (they are still juveniles)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could very well be they dont see them as food yet.


----------

